# Need review for updated photography website



## G-A (Dec 3, 2007)

Have update photography web site.
Will be glad to read critique & comments.
Thank you.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Dec 3, 2007)

The only thing I did not like was the text on each window that opened, I am not sure if it was the text or the backgrounds that are used but I find it difficult to read.


----------



## mvpphoto (Dec 6, 2007)

Personally, I don't like music playing when I visit a website. I was reading about your services but was distracted by the music.


----------



## Corbin Lane (Dec 6, 2007)

mvpphoto said:


> Personally, I don't like music playing when I visit a website. I was reading about your services but was distracted by the music.


Yeah, I'm the same way. I often listen to music on my computer and it's detracting to have something playing in the background along with my music.


----------



## Cinka (Dec 7, 2007)

I third the music comments. I usually just turn it off cause no matter what it is, it always annoys me. I also am not partial to slide shows I can't control. I have to wait...and wait....and wait...for the pictures to pass. The option for a standard gallery would be nice.


----------



## astrostu (Dec 7, 2007)

I fourth to the no music.  I watch movies/videos/TV episodes while surfing and automatically close any website that has any sound.

Also, on my older computer (6 years, upgraded processor 3 years ago), it takes way too long to load and process.  Looks purdy but I think you need to balance the *function* more over the form.


----------



## G-A (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank to every one for review and critique.
I have update web site.
Updates includes: 
Improve loading time. Now it takes less time, then it was.
Sound is turned off, with option turn it on.
Will be glad read critique on updated web site
Thank you.


----------



## N'Kolor (Dec 30, 2007)

Okay, one and only one real suggestion.  The text is hard to read so here is what I would do, put a light opacity bg on the text areas.  This will prevent the inability to read the text once the text is even with the buildings.


----------



## N'Kolor (Dec 30, 2007)

...oh yeah, I had to refresh the page multiple times to read "ModernTimePhoto.com Presents..."...might want to lengthen that time by another second.


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 3, 2008)

This is a wedding site, right? 
I was really confused by the big "city" image..... I'd totally lose that image (nice but not wedding).
The text is really really hard to read, and the dual buttons was a bit confusing to me.
You have a whole lot of words on that first page.  I'd put the text under subheaders, and use that area for LOTS AND LOTS of big photos.
You gotta hook them with the photos first, or they won't read the text anyway.
I'd like to see the images larger as well.


----------



## dbrandon (Jan 3, 2008)

N'Kolor said:


> Okay, one and only one real suggestion.  The text is hard to read so here is what I would do, put a light opacity bg on the text areas.  This will prevent the inability to read the text once the text is even with the buildings.



Exactly what i was about to say 

It's a cool site, and i like the way you've integrated slideshow-pro, but there are a few little thing's which i think would add to the overall professionalism of the sites presentation ...

The navigation holders have rounded edges while the image thumbs are square (this could be intentional, but it seems a bit inconsistant to me). Also, the nav holders are 1px wider than the image thumbs, which makes them look mis-aligned.

The content box (at the top below the title) feels asif it should be slightly wider, so that the left hand side of it is in line with the left hand side of the text containers lower down the page. The widths of a few elements seem 'hap-hazard', unless there is a reason for the differences ?

On the same note, the block of thumbnails and nav look asif they need nudging about 6-7px to the right, to line up with the right of the text containers.


Seems very picky i know, but it's often little details which get forgotten but can degrade the visuals of a site


----------

